# How long to bulk age?



## harleydmn (Oct 2, 2012)

I just started this spring with Chilean juice buckets and now I have some CA juice( all white wine). How long should I bulk age these before bottling? My Chilean Sauvignon Blanc is going to be about 6 months in the carboy and just finished cold stabilization. Can I bottle this or should I let it age more?


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 2, 2012)

Is it clear?

Personally I would wait at least a year - to ensure it is properly degassed and clear before bottling...


----------



## robie (Oct 2, 2012)

Of course it can age as well in the bottle as in the carboy, but I agree with the above post about degassing and clearing. Those wines should be really nice after one year.

Since these are whites, make sure you keep the free sulfite level up where it is supposed to be.


----------



## harleydmn (Oct 2, 2012)

Yes, it's been clear for about 3 months.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 2, 2012)

Test it with a flashlight - shine a light into it - if you see a beam - it is not clear enough yet.

That's what i use to determine clarity..


----------



## Rocky (Oct 2, 2012)

Harleydmn, et al., I have to say that I am in a rare position here but I have to disagree with two of our most esteemed members. I think one year of bulk aging is fine for reds and that is what I try to do. However, for whites, I go for only 6 months. I do this because, with some notable exceptions, most reds tend to peak between year 2 and 3, in the bottle and most whites tend to peak between year 1 and 2, in the bottle. Of course, you have to take into account how long it will take you to consume the wine.

I repeat, this is what I do. As noted above, I am reluctant to disagree with Robie and Winemaker. They are very experienced winemakers, but there it is.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 2, 2012)

I have no issue with bottling whites at 6 months if they are degassed, clear and ready to be bottled.

I just don't know everyone's techniques for this - if they don't have efficient means to do this - then i would suggest waiting to ensure this is done.

Safe than sorry i suppose - hate to see someone bottle too early and have sediment in the bottles or blow corks..


----------



## Rocky (Oct 2, 2012)

Totally agree, Jon. Don't need to have Molotov cocktails in the wine cellar!


----------



## harleydmn (Oct 2, 2012)

I used my vacuum pump and a clearing agent on these wines. Crystal clear and I also cold stabilized. I could really used the carboys they are in for this fall wines.


----------



## Rocky (Oct 2, 2012)

Harley, I am sure you are aware that you can age in the bottle, too. The advantages of bulkaging are clearer wine when you bottle, ease of working with an entire batch should adjustments be required and greater consistency from bottle to bottle.


----------



## harleydmn (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks Rocky


----------



## robie (Oct 3, 2012)

harleydmn said:


> I used my vacuum pump and a clearing agent on these wines. Crystal clear and I also cold stabilized. I could really used the carboys they are in for this fall wines.



All of the above advice is right, even though they differ. Hey, if you need the carboy then that is enough reason to go ahead and bottle it. You have already cleared and cold stabilized, so the wine is in good shape to bottle.

Keep that carboy busy!!!


----------



## saddlebronze (Oct 3, 2012)

I would bottle, especially whites. It depends on what you have coming behind it, but if it tastes good now I would bottle. Just my HO


----------

